# Household Cleaners



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I switched to natural cleaners over the last few years, having always thought it odd to use toxic chemicals like bleach around the house, even in the kitchen. I don't doubt that these chemicals are tied to rise in different diseases, from allergies to cancer, in both humans and pets. What do you use to clean your house? Any favorites? Dr. Bronner's, Dr. Woods, Simple Green, etc?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I use eucalyptus,lavender and camomile all diluted together in a spray bottle,I use it all over the house ,,karen


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We use Baking Soda, White Vinegar and Apple Cider Vinegar, it all depends on what Im cleaning, but generally we use BS as a scrubbing base, then either just water or WV/ACV and water! :wink:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We like BioKleen's Bac-out!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm using baking soda and vinegar a lot (well, not that I clean a lot). I've started to be a bit leery about using essential oils very much. For cleaning or otherwise. Most of the ones "best known" for insect repellants, for instance, are contraindicated for seizure-prone dogs. And I've always wondered if they might not be harmful if/when the dogs lick themselves or one another when EOs have been put on them (my dogs often "groom" one another). Not that that was the question


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use vinegar, baking soda, seltzer water, ACV, and sometimes Dr. Bonner's soaps. Everyone is healthier for it I believe.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I also use white vinegar and baking soda for cleaning. For my wood floors, I like Murphy's Oil soap-- very gentle, and the smell is nice (kind of "old-fashioned".)

Dr. Bronner's soaps are amazing-- I like the Baby Soap; it's mild and made with organic ingredients.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about Hydrogen Peroxide and that Alcohol stuff, (ie methylated spirits Sozzle and Hayley), is that harmful for us or for animals?


----------

